# Rabbeting Sets vs. Single Rabbet Bit



## harpone (Feb 6, 2013)

I bought a Bosch Colt router for my craft work, primarily to round over edges. I have some wood which I would like to edge glue for a couple projects. I butt glued some previous projects with no particular problems but (from what I have read) I think rabbeting would give a better joint. Most of the wood I work with is 3/4" or less. Would a single bit or a set with the extra bearings be a better choice?


----------



## 318tigerguy (Nov 10, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

A set gives you more options without having to buy more bits. You just change bearings or add rub collars onto them. The downsides are that there is way more wear on that one bit and the price is double or more to get all the extra bearings or rub collars. If you really plan on using it a lot I would suggest getting the bit in a repalceable carbide format where when the cutting edges get dull you only replace the cutting edges and not the whole bit. Some people have said that the RC bits's knives are more durable than brazed on because they haven't been heated.

Rabbeted edges would be a little stronger than just a butt joint because of the extra glue surface created. They will also help to keep the surfaces flush with each other. The downside is that you lose a little wood making the joint, whatever the width of the rabbet is.


----------



## harpone (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks very much for the advice.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello David welcome to the forum.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum David.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

harpone said:


> I bought a Bosch Colt router for my craft work, primarily to round over edges. I have some wood which I would like to edge glue for a couple projects. I butt glued some previous projects with no particular problems but (from what I have read) I think rabbeting would give a better joint. Most of the wood I work with is 3/4" or less. Would a single bit or a set with the extra bearings be a better choice?


http://www.routerforums.com/router-...rings-rabbeting-set-vs-single-rabbet-bit.html


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I personally can't manage to keep small parts together over the long haul, and I also have a bias toward single function bits and devices. I have a 1/4, 3/8th and half inch rabbiting bits and that handles everything so far. They all resharpen when needed. Just my opinion.


----------

